# General Surgery Conference?



## jifnif (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any conferences for general surgery coding?  I have done a search on line and can't find anything.  I am not looking for cd's or books but something live would be great.  My office is doing coding for 2 surgeons now and will be taking on another group of surgeons.  I need some guidelines, especially where billing is concerned.  Thanks ahead for any input or suggestions.


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 25, 2009)

I've gone to several Karen Zupko & Associates seminars.  They're very good.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 25, 2009)

where are you located ? Try the AAOGS website. http://www.theasgs.org/calendar/calendar.html


----------



## cooper1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw one online that is in Vegas in Jan. I have requested to go to this as I code for general surg and other specialities. 

Tracey


----------



## jifnif (Aug 26, 2009)

*You guys are awesome!*

Thanks!  That is exactly what I am looking for.  I live on the east coast (woohoo!) right out side of Philadelphia.  Always up for other ideas from something someone else may have attended or uses as a resource.  Thanks, again.


----------



## nc_coder (Aug 27, 2009)

You might want to check into McVey and Associates.  I have gone to a couple of their General Surgery conferences.  I took one of the new coders in our dept to the last one I went to.  She loved it.  I always learn a lot from them and the instructors are great.


----------

